# Non Medicated v's Medicated FET



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

I am looking for peoples experience / thoughts.
My partner and I both 34, unexplained infertility, partner has 2 children, we have both had all the tests and everything is fine. I have very mild PCO on one ovary but no other symptoms of it.  I had my first IVF cycle in July they retrieved 23 eggs only 6 fertilised which they said is quite poor, we had one put back in and have 4 top quality blastocysts frozen.  I did get pregnant in July but sadly had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks 4 days baby stopped growing at 8.5 weeks 5 days, I had D&C they sent it for tested and is showed chromosome abnormality of missing X.  I was also hospitalised at the beginning of the pregnancy with moderate OHSS I gained over 2 stone in fluid. TTC 2 years in December.  

My periods are very regular 28-30 days.  I am waiting for my period Friday or Saturday to start a FET in December.  My clinic has recommended a non medicated FET with no drugs at all.  Its making me a bit nervous to do it so naturally, not sure if I am just being silly but I think after all the drugs with the IVF cycle seems a little left alone with no drugs at all.  I went for a scan this month 2 days before I got my LH surge and my lining was 10.2 then, nurses said it was lovely.  

Does anyone have any thoughts / experience / advice?  I would really appreciate you sharing with me, equally if anyone wants to ask me any questions about my experiences with OHSS etc feel free xxx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there 

Sorry about your miscarriage  

I've done both medicated and non medicated FET, and would definitely recommend the latter. It's so much easier on the body,  and if you do get a positive result, you won't have to keep taking meds for three months afterwards. There is also emerging evidence suggesting that the placenta can be affected by high dose drugs in FET (thereby increasing risk of pre eclampsia), so again non medicated would bypass this.

Best of luck


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Miss Sunshine22,

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond me and for your well wishes.  

Just read your story on your signature and what an inspiration you are.

Do you mind me asking was your BFP from the non medicated cycle?  Did you not have any pessaries after transfer for anything?

xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey,

I am in the middle of a natural FET. I had my first ICSI cycle in 2014 which resulted in my little girl who is nearly 3. Then we decided to try for a sibling this year and did another ICSI cycle in Jan/Feb this year which failed but we have one frozen embryo. I found the second cycle really hard and struggled with the volume of meds I was on. 

So I decided to do a natural FET as I have a regular cycle (our main fertility issue is low sperm count) and I really didn't want to take anymore meds - I felt they had a negative impact on my second ICSI cycle. So anyway the FET is going well so far and it was so easy. I called the clinic on CD1, had a scan on CD10, tested for my surge, got surge and booked transfer for 5 days later. I am now 9dp5dt and due to test on Monday and my period is late...so we will see what happens...

Good luck whatever you choose to do x


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi CazMc82 Thank you so much for responding, I don't want to sound like a stalker but I have been watching your post in the FET November thread as I could see you were on a non medicated with no drugs, I have eagerly been awaiting your result 

I am doing the non medicated as that is what they have advised, AF should be here tomorrow so will call then.  

I will look forward to hearing your result, it does sound very promising so far, will you not test early?  I got my BFP at 8dp5dt but I only testing because the OHSS came back and that's a sign of pregnancy xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Hopeful! I don't blame you - I also stalk anyone doing a natural cycle FET as there doesn't seem to be too many of them about. 

I have never tested early, I prefer to just wait it out in case of chemical pregnancies or anything. The wait drives me crazy but I just stick it out, my clinic does seem to have a long wait time though. 

Eek! Exciting that your AF is nearly here so you can get started. I have found it went really fast, half the time I forgot I was in the middle of a cycle!


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks Caz, feels like I have been waiting ages since the MMC to finally get started so pleased its nearly here now.  

I see lots of clinics have different timescales for things, my clinic say transfer is 7 days from surge, and I am pretty sure they said at my appointment the other week that test date is day your AF is due but I could be wrong on that.  

I will be looking out to see your results xxx


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi HopefulMum

Sorry for not getting back sooner. I didn't get a bfp from a natural transfer, but this transfer was with my own ageing eggs and I also had undiagnosed hydros in both tubes at the time. So the little embryo never had a chance really. However, of all my own egg transfers, this was the only one where I really think it tried to implant as I had cramps 2-3 days after transfer which could not have been due to medication. Also, my AF was a day late on this cycle, when it's usually 2-3 days early. 

Re meds, there were no meds at all - it was wonderful   Also, because your own body is regulating your hormones and uterus lining you are less likely to be get bleeding during pregnancy. I had bleeding from about 5.5 - 9 weeks during my pregnancy (which was from a medicated cycle). 

Best of luck with your cycle


----------



## Lolo85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi all, hope its ok if I join in and ask your opinion?! I'm about to start my first frozen cycle after a chemical pregnancy on my first round of IVF back in May (I bled from 4 DPT until the end). 

For my fresh cycle, I had short protocol, as they told me I didn't need to DR because of low-ish AMH. Now, they want me to DR from day 21 - even though I have a regular cycle and perfect lining at the right time. I feel really pressured by the consultant to do this as a medicated transfer, but my gut says natural would be better. 

The pressure is on as we only have 1 embryo (had an incredibly low fertilisation rate with ICSI) and our CCG have cut the amount of cycles from 3 to 1 with retrospective effect so this is literally our last chance. 

Would I be reckless if I insisted on non medicated? Would anyone else take the risk?? Xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I wouldn’t say it’s a risk to have a medicated fet on the contrary I think the chances with a medicated transfer are slightly higher. With a natural transfer you will need more monitoring and also the you’re at a higher risk of cancellation. For clinics the fact that they can control your cycle better with a medicated transfer comes in handy. 
It’s your choice what type of transfer to have but I wouldn’t reject a medicated fet.


----------



## Lolo85 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for your help, Aley. I'm just so worried I'll make the wrong choice! Xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

If you feel so strong about this then maybe you should try and bring it up again with the clinic.
As I said I don’t think a medicated fet will be the wrong thing to do but you have to be 100% in your decisions so if things don’t go as plan at least you can say you’ve done all you could. That’s what I learned from my own cycles anyway. 
Good luck!


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

I had a completely natural cycle I have PCOS blocked tubes and twisted ovaries and extremely long cycles (35-38 days)
The only meds they gave me were the trigger shot and progesterone support from what would have been the day of EC.
The only monitoring I had was 2 scans and home ovulation tests. Certainly much less than I had on my fresh medicated cycle. No bloods this time (thankfully) no invasive needles no every other day scans.
We got our BFP 5dp5dt with a fully hatched blast (5AB) out OTD is today.

I think it really depends how your body reacts to the IVF drugs, mine hates them and TBH im not sure I could ever go through another medicated cycle (she says now) my clinic pushed me pretty hard on my first cycle and gave me OHSS 2 days before EC. My second cycle was pretty much the same but lower dose of the same meds. 
I would speak to the clinic and see why exactly they think you need the medication


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Karmas, thank you for your response, and big congratulations on your BFP how amazing just before Christmas.

I have my ET booked for tomorrow and I am not having any meds at all not even progesterone support and its this that I cant get my head around as I had so many drugs on my fresh cycle.  Had a scan Monday lining 10.5 xxx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh that lining is good! I think the only reason my clinic have been anal about the progesterone is due to my long history of MC. Pre IVF I had already had lots of chromosome testing and NK test etc for them to try and find out why we kept Miscarrying.
Ask them when you have ET why they are giving you no progesterone at all it may be that if you have naturally ovulated then the egg sac that is normally left in the ovary releases it own progesterone after ovulation.

Some links for you x
http://natural-fertility-info.com/progesterone-fertility-guide
http://www.parenting.com/fertility/ovulation/day-day-guide-to-your-reproductive-cycle


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you so much for replying with those links, its very helpful, I am quite new to all this.  I have 4 frozen embryos which they say are top grade, so I just decided to let the professionals advise me what's best, just feels odd with no medication, makes me feel it wouldn't work because I am not really doing anything to help/aid it.  

I do feel really nervous about tomorrow, did you feel nervous/anxious before your transfer?  I am worried about the thawing process.  Also worried about being so cold this time of year as I read online you should keep your tummy and feet warm, drink room temperature drinks, I have brought some thermal socks to wear to the clinic tomorrow lol.  Did you eat anything different?  I ate pineapple core last time, walnut's and cayenne pepper.  

Did you feel any different before you got your BFP?  I was so bloated and quite ill last time from the OHSS, the day after my BFP I was admitted to hospital xxx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Tbh I was and still am bricking it! Day of transfer I was worried it wouldnt survive the thaw. They said oh dont worry we will just defrost another (I didnt like that at all and got quite annoyed tbh) thinking hey its my embryo not just something you chuck out if its no good  but it was fine we got  90% expanding cells, the lady next to me got 95% and I though oh noo this wont work.
We got snowed in 3 days after transfer and I havent been out since (going crazy here) After transfer both times I was freezing as if I was coming down with something and starving. Ladies that track their BBT notice a drop in temp when implantation happens. 

They say warm feet warm womb but you also have to be aware that heat is a bad thing for growing embies, thats why they tell us not to bath in the 2ww and just shower. The last cycle and the one before that I tried everything ate everything right, drank only water or juice cut out every bit of caffeine ate brazil nuts till they came out my ears and although I got a BFP 2 days later I was bleeding heavily and got a BFN  so that proved to me it made no difference what I ate/drank with the exception of caffeine and alcohol.

Getting ready for the FET I did nothing different apart from take my normal pregnancy vitamins along with an additional of B3 due to the fact I have a history of early MC I wanted to make sure I felt like I was doing 'something'

The things I felt both times Ive been pregnant with my girls and the last 2 times were odd electric like shocks in my perineum and cervix. Oh and my boobs feel like rocks. The starvation is my biggest clue I think as normally im not a 'hungry' oh and I got some very strange dreams.

There are lots of ladies who dont have a single symptom but if your not having progesterone support then any symptoms you do get will be your own and you also wont have to test out the HCG trigger shot  Hope everything go amazing for you and hopefully see you on the early pregnancy thread soon enough x


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing with me, I find this such an isolating experience, I don't know anyone personally who has been through IVF and no matter how hard they try my partner and family just don't understand.  

Thank you for your kind wishes, I wish you all the luck and I hope you little baby is getting nice and cosy ready to meet you in the summer  xxx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopeful thats what this forum is for venture into the 2ww thread or the FET - Dec thread im sure there are loads of others at exactly the same stage as you hun with all the same worries. Id never known anyone go through IVF before apart from my sister in law but she needed donor eggs due to premature ovarian failure as a youngster. So she had no idea about my side of the IVF as all she had to do to get ready was take a few pills. Dont get me wrong she went through the mill trying to get her now twins but she got there in the end and they are amazing kids!

You will get there too


----------

